# Essay I wrote on sexual inequality



## crisprmaxx (Aug 10, 2020)

Fenestration of E-Cringe Dialectical Doomerism

We need to have a conversation about thotposting. Specifically, the hydraulic entanglement of poggers invalid by e-cringe. Poignant to our time is a constant vibration of twitter-incel oscillatory cuckposting. In this autistic dialectic, poggers is the solution. The future is not in alpha-beta binaries, but in a synthesis of betabuxx doomers and thots.

Upvoting doomerism is a neglect of its origins. Or rather, its reaction, an lmao moment. In early 2011, tumblr SJWposting was at its prime. Rooted in materialist notions of psychology, thotposting found an avenue for success. To its discomfort, success was vapid and insincere, for consumerist platitudes and Karen wojaks momentarily conditionalized the ideology. Very quickly based incel coomers quickly embellished a new adornement of counter revolutionary superstructural antithesis.

Indeed, research does find that mewing does broaden jawlines, but this alphamaxx betapost ecringe is understudied. Boomers do not seem to exhibit these sentiments in other studies. Stacies and Chads often are aware but apathetic. This is confirmed by amortization of incel binaries over time. What is found is that in which is on the contrary.

For mgtow trads to approach with honest anti-hydrogenated regard, there must be a psychological pillow for them. And the answer may lie in betamaxxing. In the paradigm of Stacy and Chad, thots are left unholy. The tide of resentment and chungusgaining ultimately erupts, on the behest of the inconsidered. But their demands are a self-interest.
So in undulatory fashion, incels find upvotes in reaction. These attitudes are largely a fabrication, not fenestration. Beige sympathies in turn neglect the prescient demands of betas, ultimately culiminating in ecringe establishment studies. More independent, verifiable work though has been done showing that incels demand constructivist ethics(****** et al. 2016).

The question is an introductory preponderance in the event of cringe. Based futures are a fabrication, but thotposting is unsustainable. The solution is largely a reconciliation between thotposting ezoomers and incel wojak memetism. And in colliding this binary with the stacy-chad hyperborealization, a solution to the inequities of reactionary metastructures is ultimately possible.


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Aug 10, 2020)

Ok now English translation?


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 10, 2020)

You sound like that guy who uses big words to sound intelligent and flexes their intelligence.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Aug 10, 2020)

Big words mean I smart


----------



## Lux (Aug 10, 2020)

F+


----------



## crisprmaxx (Aug 10, 2020)

Two requirements to understand my essay:

1. Be on this forum
2. IQ above room temperature


----------



## Warlow (Aug 10, 2020)

geek, i would bully you violently tbh


----------



## Effortless (Aug 10, 2020)

crisprmaxx said:


> Two requirements to understand my essay:
> 
> 1. Be on this forum
> 2. IQ above room temperature



Its pretty fucking hot today tbf


----------



## crisprmaxx (Aug 10, 2020)

Warlow said:


> geek, i would bully you violently tbh



Africa moment


----------



## stuckneworleans (Aug 10, 2020)

crisprmaxx said:


> Two requirements to understand my essay:
> 
> 1. Be on this forum
> 2. IQ above room temperature


It's shit writing mate, flexing the words you spent hours highlighting and memorizing in your dictionary doesn't make it good.

Read some classics or philosophical works of great names and you'll see how the words have to flow.


----------



## Tony (Aug 10, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> It's shit writing mate, flexing the words you spent hours highlighting and memorizing in your dictionary doesn't make it good.
> 
> Read some classics or philosophical works of great names and you'll see how the words have to flow.


fuken legit stucks, op is fegit


----------



## crisprmaxx (Aug 10, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> It's shit writing mate, flexing the words you spent hours highlighting and memorizing in your dictionary doesn't make it good.
> 
> Read some classics or philosophical works of great names and you'll see how the words have to flow.



Mans said "Pre 20th Century Literature is relevant"


----------



## Tony (Aug 10, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> It's shit writing mate, flexing the words you spent hours highlighting and memorizing in your dictionary doesn't make it good.
> 
> Read some classics or philosophical works of great names and you'll see how the words have to flow.


op is fegit


----------



## xefo (Aug 10, 2020)

Cringe/10 (F-)


----------



## Tony (Aug 10, 2020)

op is fegit


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Madness (Aug 10, 2020)

crisprmaxx said:


> Two requirements to understand my essay:
> 
> 1. Be on this forum
> 2. IQ above room temperature


I feel like this is a alt account of another user.


----------



## crisprmaxx (Aug 10, 2020)

Responders to this post struggle with Raven's Progressive Matrices


----------



## Warlow (Aug 10, 2020)

Madness said:


> I feel like this is a alt account of another user.


@MisterMercedes


----------



## Mr.cope (Aug 10, 2020)

You get a fucking Z- on this essay


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Aug 10, 2020)

Tony said:


> op is fegit


Ah ok got it now


----------



## crisprmaxx (Aug 10, 2020)

The stylistic approach used in this post are, unfortunately for the vapid responses, standard for academia today. Finding issue with the argument is a good bifurcation from the legalistic nightmare responders propose in language attenuation.


----------



## Tony (Aug 10, 2020)

Alt Number 3 said:


> Ah ok got it now


shjut up fuken number


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Aug 10, 2020)

Tony said:


> shjut up fuken number


Merry Christmas doc


----------



## Tony (Aug 10, 2020)

Alt Number 3 said:


> Merry Christmas doc


th betemen


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Aug 10, 2020)

Tony said:


> th


----------



## poloralf (Aug 10, 2020)

When big words meet low iq


----------



## Madness (Aug 10, 2020)

Warlow said:


> @MisterMercedes


That’s the @ I was thinking of


----------



## Atem Rah (Aug 10, 2020)

Dn rd


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Jagged0 (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Bewusst (Aug 10, 2020)

@Antinous is back


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Aug 10, 2020)

Tony said:


> op is fegit


Mirin u Antonio x


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Aug 10, 2020)

Not a single word


----------



## Tony (Aug 10, 2020)

21YearoldFailed said:


> Not a single word


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 10, 2020)

crisprmaxx said:


> Fenestration of E-Cringe Dialectical Doomerism
> 
> We need to have a conversation about thotposting. Specifically, the hydraulic entanglement of poggers invalid by e-cringe. Poignant to our time is a constant vibration of twitter-incel oscillatory cuckposting. In this autistic dialectic, poggers is the solution. The future is not in alpha-beta binaries, but in a synthesis of betabuxx doomers and thots.
> 
> ...


e-cringe


----------



## thecel (Aug 10, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/an-incel-story-i-wrote-for-english-class-in-9th-grade.163911/


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Aug 10, 2020)

sounds like a fucking eminem song


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Aug 10, 2020)

OP, if you were just using big words unnecessarily to appear smart it would be one thing

But you are using many of these words incorrectly and making grammar mistakes along the way.

It’s *OBVIOUS* you’re not a native English speaker, you want to sound sophisticated but nothing you say sounds natural and a lot of it doesn’t even make sense.


----------



## bossman (Aug 10, 2020)

crisprmaxx said:


> For mgtow trads to approach with honest anti-hydrogenated regard


that is all i had to read to realise the bullshit within the deoxygenated pool of human shit that will require a manual disimpaction to dissimilate out of the body


----------



## crisprmaxx (Aug 10, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> OP, if you were just using big words unnecessarily to appear smart it would be one thing
> 
> But you are using many of these words incorrectly and making grammar mistakes along the way.
> 
> It’s *OBVIOUS* you’re not a native English speaker, you want to sound sophisticated but nothing you say sounds natural and a lot of it doesn’t even make sense.



Awkward deviation from stylistic norms? Yes. Incorrect usage? No.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Aug 10, 2020)

crisprmaxx said:


> Awkward deviation from stylistic norms? Yes. Incorrect usage? No.


It seems that you take pride in deviating from the norm

In other words, you’re a cringy pseudo intellectual who has a superiority complex and wants to feel “special” by speaking like an autist


----------



## crisprmaxx (Aug 10, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> It seems that you take pride in deviating from the norm
> 
> In other words, you’re a cringy pseudo intellectual who has a superiority complex and wants to feel “special” by speaking like an autist



What can I say? I'm a sociology major.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Aug 10, 2020)

crisprmaxx said:


> What can I say? I'm a sociology major.


That’s interesting. Sociology has everything to do with the blackpill. Have you talked to anyone else in your course about it?


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## crisprmaxx (Aug 10, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> View attachment 578340



Women can't resist a big brain. Anything else like jawline is cope.


----------



## Deleted member 3853 (Aug 10, 2020)

dn rd


----------



## Selfahate (Aug 10, 2020)

Women were never allowed to be free untill the 21 century


----------



## Selfahate (Aug 10, 2020)

crisprmaxx said:


> Women can't resist a big brain. Anything else like jawline is cope.


Lol cope a lot of intelligent men get nothing


----------



## Selfahate (Aug 10, 2020)

crisprmaxx said:


> Two requirements to understand my essay:
> 
> 1. Be on this forum
> 2. IQ above room temperature


U don't understand shit about the community pls fuck off


----------



## Selfahate (Aug 10, 2020)

@kanjjd a it user has come here pls ban op


----------



## TITUS (Aug 10, 2020)

Too high IQ for me, just read last paragraph.


----------



## john2 (Aug 10, 2020)

That's why you never write an essay with sophisticated words to sound high IQ, especially on this forum, man.


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 10, 2020)

crisprmaxx said:


> Fenestration of E-Cringe Dialectical Doomerism
> 
> We need to have a conversation about thotposting. Specifically, the hydraulic entanglement of poggers invalid by e-cringe. Poignant to our time is a constant vibration of twitter-incel oscillatory cuckposting. In this autistic dialectic, poggers is the solution. The future is not in alpha-beta binaries, but in a synthesis of betabuxx doomers and thots.
> 
> ...


Over for pseudointellectualcels


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Aug 11, 2020)

Big words often make people feel threatened, rather than impel them to pick up a dictionary, so i'd be careful with that, especially on forums


----------



## Dylan2 (Aug 13, 2020)

crisprmaxx said:


> Awkward deviation from stylistic norms? Yes. Incorrect usage? No.


----------



## intovoid (Aug 13, 2020)

*Reads French Postmodernists once*


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 13, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> OP, if you were just using big words unnecessarily to appear smart it would be one thing
> 
> But you are using many of these words incorrectly and making grammar mistakes along the way.
> 
> It’s *OBVIOUS* you’re not a native English speaker, you want to sound sophisticated but nothing you say sounds natural and a lot of it doesn’t even make sense.


yeah exactly. Like half the shit makes no sense lmao.


----------



## zeroshame (Aug 13, 2020)

crisprmaxx said:


> Fenestration of E-Cringe Dialectical Doomerism
> 
> We need to have a conversation about thotposting. Specifically, the hydraulic entanglement of poggers invalid by e-cringe. Poignant to our time is a constant vibration of twitter-incel oscillatory cuckposting. In this autistic dialectic, poggers is the solution. The future is not in alpha-beta binaries, but in a synthesis of betabuxx doomers and thots.
> 
> ...


This reads like it was written by an A.I. 
It talks a lot but doesn't say much, it's mostly empty drivel.


----------



## Deleted member 2658 (Aug 13, 2020)

crisprmaxx said:


> Fenestration of E-Cringe Dialectical Doomerism
> 
> We need to have a conversation about thotposting. Specifically, the hydraulic entanglement of poggers invalid by e-cringe. Poignant to our time is a constant vibration of twitter-incel oscillatory cuckposting. In this autistic dialectic, poggers is the solution. The future is not in alpha-beta binaries, but in a synthesis of betabuxx doomers and thots.
> 
> ...


Gj OP.
Read everything.


----------



## Gonthar (Aug 13, 2020)

zeroshame said:


> This reads like it was written by an A.I.
> It talks a lot but doesn't say much, it's mostly empty drivel.


Yeah, there are some random essay generators online, you add a few key-words and builds pretentious sounding sentences around them.


----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Aug 13, 2020)

crisprmaxx said:


> Africa moment


black lives matter fuck donald trump


----------

